
Windows 10 Hit Repeatedly by Serious New Vulnerability - rolph
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/06/08/microsoft-windows-10-upgrade-update-security-problem-warning-cost-windows-10-home/
======
rolph
"At least this latest exploit requires someone to already have access to your
computer"

Yes its one of those, but it took a while for it to be managed into such a
state.

not knowing the general nature of the exploits I cant help but wonder if this
has any relation to the situation described in another HN thread [
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325288#20326102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325288#20326102)
] about registry backups being "fake" saved.

